# stolen kitty



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

well somebody got me last night my gate was torn up this morning out back close to were it was parked at but luckely i had insurance this time but still sucks a$$ **** theives


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That blows! I'll keep an eye out for it up here around Tuscaloosa... Any pics/description of it you can post?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

where do you live in pville?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah post some pictures. Rarely do they keep it in the same area unless stripping parts. We can all keep an eye out for a different bike in our area's. Had a guy here get busted for stealing ATV's and lawn mowers 90 miles away.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

That s**k's bad, good thing you had insurance.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

post an add on Craigs list about it... that way whoever stole it cant post it up on there!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

that sucks man... my 60 lbs. pitbull guards mine.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

that 60lb pitbull aint crap though when a thief gives him a peanut butter sandwich.....that gets the dog to quit barking as it is thick and isially the dog likes the human then


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dang this is the second post i have seen from Alabama about something getting stolen post some pics and we will keep our eyes open for it here in Texas.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

lol trust me, no1 is coming close to him...


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that sucks mine it kept in the garage and is protected by my 12 gauge


----------



## fearless700 (Jan 27, 2012)

does homeowners insurance cover your bike if its stolen while on your property?


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

usually depends.....when our trailer got stolen the homeowners insurance sent us a check, but I've seen some people trying to claim ATV's on it and they won't cover it..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks god for atv insurance! post pics and mods and ill keep an eye out in louisiana


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. You should try useing searchtempest.c o m this website searches all of craigslist so if they try to sell it in another state it'll still pull it up.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sucks to hear. - Seem to hear this more and more often these days.


----------

